# GBAtemp Hunger Games - Round 15



## Lia (Nov 11, 2017)

What are the GBAtemp Hunger Games?
The GBAtemp Hunger Games are a user-hosted event which requires very little user input. All you need to do is reply below saying you want to join, and then when all of the slots are full, we'll chuck you in a Hunger Games simulator with 23 other tempers and see who ends up victorious!
Here are some examples of previous rounds:


Spoiler: Previous Rounds



Round 14
Round 13
Round 12.5
Round 12
Round 11
Round 10
Round Danganronpa (Spoilers)
Round 9
Round 8 (Weebs vs Furries)
Round 7
Round 6
Round 5
Round 4
Round 3
Round 2
Round 1


Results:


Spoiler: Results










Participants and Nominations:


Spoiler: Current Participants













Spoiler: Nominations



@Chary
@Lilith Valentine
@jDSX
@Issac


----------



## Mr Skinner (Nov 11, 2017)

Im In.


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 11, 2017)

Another one? Alright, I'm in.


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 11, 2017)

count me in


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm still gonna give people popcorn right? Count me in

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, I nominate @Chary


----------



## Alm (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm in
LF> Celica 

;-;


----------



## FidgetSpinninMemeLord (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm in.


----------



## Seriel (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi I would like to join thx


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 11, 2017)

Oh crap, already? Uh, I'm in I guess!


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm in sure, but are there going to be any images there or do you not know how to?


----------



## Lia (Nov 11, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> I'm in sure, but are there going to be any images there or do you not know how to?


I know how to but I'm lazy
I'll make one when all the slots are full


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 11, 2017)

imma in boi lessaa...
Wait, that was not formal.
Craaaaaaaaaaaa...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> I'm still gonna give people popcorn right? Count me in
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Also, I nominate @Chary


I also nominate my gaerl @Chary.


----------



## Chary (Nov 11, 2017)

By popular demand, I suppose I'm in too


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2017)

Add me up


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 11, 2017)

im also in!!!!!


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

hmm... let's see... I nominate @Lilith Valentine and @jDSX too


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 12, 2017)

I nominate daddy @Issac <3


----------



## Issac (Nov 12, 2017)

Fuq yes, I'm in again. This time I shan't drown!


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

Issac said:


> Fuq yes, I'm in again. This time I shan't drown!


but what if you do?


----------



## Issac (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> but what if you do?


Then I don't. Because I shall make it so.


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

Issac said:


> Then I don't. Because I shall make it so.


how would you do that? you can't really edit an image without photoshop, unless you intend to do that


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> how would you do that? you can't really edit an image without photoshop, unless you intend to do that


Mods can do anything, they can even turn you into a cookie


----------



## Issac (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> how would you do that? you can't really edit an image without photoshop, unless you intend to do that


Exactly, I'm basically a god. I can turn you into a cookie...


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

Issac said:


> Exactly, I'm basically a god. I can turn you into a cookie...


can you make it so that I'm not tired all the time?

wait... what's with all this energy I just got!? Holy!! Yes!! SO MUCH ENERGY!!!


----------



## Issac (Nov 12, 2017)

Maybe... Maybe I can...?


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

Issac said:


> Maybe... Maybe I can...?


then do it


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> then do it


Shut up cookie


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Shut up cookie


 but i'm feeling so energized!


----------



## Issac (Nov 12, 2017)

I don't see the problem.


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

Issac said:


> I don't see the problem.


i'm always full of energy. as a mod you did fix that, right?


----------



## Issac (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> i'm always full of energy. as a mod you did fix that, right?


Go back and read what you've said... I don't see the problem...


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

Issac said:


> Go back and read what you've said... I don't see the problem...


oh wow it worked


----------



## Lukerz (Nov 12, 2017)

Let's a go


----------



## jDSX (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm down sign me up


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

@Issac does this mean I'll be participating in the hunger games as an energized cookie?


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 12, 2017)

Well this round oughtta be interesting


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> @Issac does this mean I'll be participating in the hunger games as an energized cookie?


Yes


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Yes


will i at least be able to move around and not get killed first thing


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> will i at least be able to move around and not get killed first thing



When you die I will be ready with that one pun.


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

PossiblyOne said:


> When you die I will be ready with that one pun.


what pun


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> what pun



you shall see


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

PossiblyOne said:


> you shall see


no tell me now


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm in!


----------



## Lia (Nov 12, 2017)

5 slots left!


----------



## Issac (Nov 12, 2017)

I nominate @Meteor7


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 12, 2017)

I am 26 and what is this?


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 12, 2017)

Chary said:


> By popular demand, I suppose I'm in too


yay!


----------



## Meteor7 (Nov 12, 2017)

Sure, I'll get in if there are still slots left.


----------



## Alm (Nov 12, 2017)

I can't wait to kill all the tempers..
.....
Never mind, sounds super wrong.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2017)

Oh shit, lost track of the last one.

Eh, what the heck, I'll sign up for this one as well.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

Count me in!


----------



## Lukerz (Nov 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> but what if you do?


We in the same district. Care to suicide at the beginning and take one for the team?


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Lukerz said:


> We in the same district. Care to suicide at the beginning and take one for the team?


No.


----------



## Byokugen (Nov 13, 2017)

Count me in


----------



## Kingy (Nov 13, 2017)

sign me up.


----------



## Lia (Nov 13, 2017)

All slots are full! Let's go!


----------



## Lia (Nov 13, 2017)

*The Reaping*


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 13, 2017)

Lia said:


> *The Reaping*


Y u distort d images


----------



## Lia (Nov 13, 2017)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> Y u distort d images


The website did that, not me


----------



## Kingy (Nov 13, 2017)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> Y u distort d images


It happens when you don't crop the images, and upload them directly.


----------



## Lia (Nov 13, 2017)

I just realised I accidentally put @GhostLatte's avatar for @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N
sorryyy


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*The Bloodbath*





@drenal is the first to die, and @TheKingy34 punched @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE in the face for bread.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 13, 2017)

Lia said:


> I just realised I accidentally put @GhostLatte's avatar for @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N
> sorryyy
> 
> 
> ...


ESKETIT


----------



## NicoAICP (Nov 13, 2017)

Rip, missed it


----------



## Lia (Nov 13, 2017)

*Day 1




Deaths*
@DRAGONBALLVINTAGE killed by @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N 
@Byokugen killed by @PossiblyOne 
@FidgetSpinninMemeLord killed by @Marioyoshi64


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

@PossiblyOne where's that pun at boi


----------



## Chary (Nov 13, 2017)

Wow @Seriel gurl chill


----------



## Lia (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

@Lukerz avenge me


----------



## Meteor7 (Nov 13, 2017)

I really hope @Lia continues to pick flowers throughout the entire conflict, only to win at the end.


----------



## Lia (Nov 13, 2017)

@drenal no can do




*Deaths*
@Lukerz killed by @Alm 
@VinsCool killed by tree


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Lia said:


> @drenal no can do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha @VinsCool got killed by a tree


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 13, 2017)

Wow really


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 13, 2017)

ah epickid, I just wanted to be near that fire to avoid the cold, I wasn't planning on waiting for you to sleep so I can go staby on you.


----------



## Lia (Nov 13, 2017)

*Deaths*
@Mr Skinner killed by @rileysrjay 

more in like 24 hours


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 13, 2017)

Lia said:


> *Deaths*
> @Mr Skinner killed by @rileysrjay
> 
> more in like 24 hours


Oh nice, first kill!
Also @Issac why are you fishing after what happened in the last hunger games?


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Oh nice, first kill!
> Also @Issac why are you fishing after what happened in the last hunger games?


As long as he doesn't get too close to the water he's good


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 13, 2017)

No marioyoshi, live as long as you can. If death is what you want, survive so you can face and fight somebody. Who knows maybe you might change your mind and want to live instead.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 13, 2017)

I wanna live though...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lia said:


> The website did that, not me


waitwaitwait...
wutwebsite

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Issac (Nov 13, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Oh nice, first kill!
> Also @Issac why are you fishing after what happened in the last hunger games?


But I was hungry, and maybe have to bribe someone... Or trap someone with a fishy smell


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 13, 2017)

Issac said:


> trap


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


Is that the only word you see out of that post


----------



## Byokugen (Nov 13, 2017)

WHY DO I ALWAYS DIE ON DAY ONE? jezuz give me some slack
Who shot that cannon? Speak now or I will haunt your ass


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> WHY DO I ALWAYS DIE ON DAY ONE? jezuz give me some slack
> Who shot that cannon? Speak now or I will haunt your ass


The cannon shots represent the number of deaths...


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 13, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> WHY DO I ALWAYS DIE ON DAY ONE? jezuz give me some slack
> Who shot that cannon? Speak now or I will haunt your ass


you were killed by a sickle, possibly one sickle.


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 14, 2017)

Darn, guess that's just how the cookie crumbles . . .


----------



## drenal (Nov 14, 2017)

PossiblyOne said:


> Darn, guess that's just how the cookie crumbles . . .


i will kill you for that pun


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> i will kill you for that pun



But, you're already ded.


----------



## drenal (Nov 14, 2017)

PossiblyOne said:


> But, you're already ded.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> View attachment 105901


no u


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 14, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> no u


Keep your Bepsi piss to your self


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Keep your Bepsi piss to your self


----------



## drenal (Nov 14, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Keep your Bepsi piss to your self


Looks like someone needs an ice cold Pepsi to help calm down


----------



## Alm (Nov 14, 2017)

IM ON A STREAK


----------



## Mr Skinner (Nov 14, 2017)

Lia said:


> *Deaths*
> @Mr Skinner killed by @rileysrjay
> 
> more in like 24 hours





Why God why? I've always been a good tribute, I've always mined my coal in District 12 and never complained about eating just one squirrel a week!


----------



## drenal (Nov 14, 2017)

Mr Skinner said:


> Why God why? I've always been a good tribute, I've always mined my coal in District 12 and never complained about eating just one squirrel a week!


Oh shut up... I was the first one to die and I'm not complaining about it


----------



## Chary (Nov 14, 2017)

Well...I guess the memekids proved their superiority over the mods. SMH @Issac you've failed us


----------



## jDSX (Nov 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> Oh shut up... I was the first one to die and I'm not complaining about it



That was like me in the last round


----------



## drenal (Nov 14, 2017)

jDSX said:


> That was like me in the last round


cool


----------



## Issac (Nov 14, 2017)

Chary said:


> Well...I guess the memekids proved their superiority over the mods. SMH @Issac you've failed us


I just wanted him to know that I could ban him, and he let me go


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 14, 2017)

i guess @Dionicio3 tried to get revenge on me for stabbing him in the head last round


----------



## Lia (Nov 14, 2017)

More in ~2 hours


----------



## Lia (Nov 14, 2017)

syke it was only 1.5 hours

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





*Deaths*
@B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N killed by a few tiny cuts

also gg @Chary fending the three of us away at once


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2017)

Lia said:


> syke it was only 1.5 hours
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


that's probably how I'll die irl too tbh


----------



## Lia (Nov 14, 2017)

*Deaths*
@Dionicio3 and @Meteor7 killed by @GhostLatte


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 14, 2017)

Lia said:


> *Deaths*
> @Dionicio3 and @Meteor7 killed by @GhostLatte


@GhostLatte why dad?


----------



## NicoAICP (Nov 14, 2017)

rip dionicio and meteor


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 14, 2017)

Well at least I have medical supplies now. *Proceeds to stick all the bandages onto self without having any injuries.


----------



## Lia (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> @GhostLatte why dad?


i beg you don't cry ;o;


----------



## Lia (Nov 14, 2017)

*Deaths*
@jDSX killed by @jDSX
@GhostLatte killed by @GhostLatte
@Seriel killed by @Issac
@rileysrjay killed by dysentery


----------



## Seriel (Nov 14, 2017)

Mfw I kill a mod
Being here was fun while it lasted

[EDIT:] Whoopsie


----------



## Lia (Nov 14, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Seriel said:


> Mfw I kill a mod
> Being here was fun while it lasted


but Issac killed you

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Seriel (Nov 14, 2017)

Lia said:


> but Issac killed you


Thats what I get for not reading properly lol


----------



## Lia (Nov 14, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Thats what I get for not reading properly lol


tfw i was the one who didn't read it correctly and put the wrong names


----------



## Seriel (Nov 14, 2017)

Lia said:


> tfw i was the one who didn't read it correctly and put the wrong names


Oof


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 14, 2017)

Don't worry kingy I have a medkit, I can heal you, I just don't have any bandages.


----------



## Lia (Nov 14, 2017)

*Deaths*
@Chary and @Marioyoshi64 killed by @dAVID_


----------



## jDSX (Nov 14, 2017)

@Alm please win for us


----------



## NicoAICP (Nov 14, 2017)

rip Marioyoshi and chary


----------



## Lia (Nov 14, 2017)

*Death*
@dAVID_ killed by @Alm 
@Lia killed by some cold water or something idk


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 14, 2017)

Good, David is gone. He was who I thought was the threat in this game


----------



## NicoAICP (Nov 14, 2017)

(next hungergames someone nominate me please)


----------



## Lia (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Issac (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm not all that nice obviously


----------



## Lia (Nov 14, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





*Deaths*
@keven3477 killed by @TheKingy34 and @Alm
@Issac killed by not drinking enough


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 14, 2017)

But alm, we were singing songs together, and kingy, I shared my medical supplies with you. I blame you possiblyone, this is what happens when you don't stay in the bag.


----------



## Kingy (Nov 14, 2017)

Lia said:


> *Deaths*
> @keven3477 killed by @TheKingy34 and @Alm


Seeing that notification scared me for a bit, lol.


----------



## Issac (Nov 14, 2017)

The last time I died by drowning. This time I die by thirst... Fucking water, how does it work?!


----------



## Lia (Nov 14, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Only @Alm, @TheKingy34 and @epickid37 remain. But who will come out on top?


Spoiler



i know ha



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





*Deaths*
@epickid37 killed by infection


----------



## Seriel (Nov 14, 2017)

I love how they're now the only two alive.. and they're alone in a shelter.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 14, 2017)

Seriel said:


> I love how they're now the only two alive.. and they're alone in a shelter.


Probably having gay sex since Kingy is gay


----------



## Seriel (Nov 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Probably having gay sex since Kingy is gay


Accurate.


----------



## Lia (Nov 14, 2017)

Congratz @Alm!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 14, 2017)

Lia said:


> Congratz @Alm!


Kingays gayness bested him, F


----------



## Lia (Nov 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Kingays gayness bested him, F


but kingy lost

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Results:


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 14, 2017)

Lia said:


> but kingy lost
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Results:


I know, he lost for being too gay


----------



## Lia (Nov 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I know, he lost for being too gay


ahhh


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 14, 2017)

GG @Alm !


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 14, 2017)

Darn, one of these days I'm going to win one of these. Oh well, I'll try my luck in a gbatemp mafia game instead.


----------



## drenal (Nov 14, 2017)

RIP @jDSX


----------



## Lia (Nov 14, 2017)

jDSX said:


> @Alm please win for us


ha


----------



## drenal (Nov 14, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Darn, one of these days I'm going to win one of these. Oh well, I'll try my luck in a gbatemp mafia game instead.


Mafia game? What


----------



## Alm (Nov 14, 2017)

BRUH WHAT.
WHERE IS THE LOGIC.
I'VE BEEN ON A STREAK.
IS THIS THE POWER OF THE FALCHION ????

well then....






Victory is mine.


----------



## jDSX (Nov 14, 2017)

We won woo


----------



## Alm (Nov 14, 2017)

jDSX said:


> We won woo


Yeah let's go buddy.
I'm OP.
LF> Alm Nerf.
(maybe in the next 3ds update)


----------



## drenal (Nov 14, 2017)

next hunger games I'll be passing out more random food from a backpack


----------



## Alm (Nov 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> next hunger games I'll be passing out more random food from a backpack



Trying to lure people with that ?!
Hopefully that gets nerf in the next 3ds update :/


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> next hunger games I'll be passing out more random food from a backpack


So you finally got that fancy backpack from the future?


----------



## drenal (Nov 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> So you finally got that fancy backpack from the future?


Yeah I think this is it


Alm said:


> Trying to lure people with that ?!
> Hopefully that gets nerf in the next 3ds update :/


I'm not luring people with it, just trying to help


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> Yeah I think this is it


Why did you do that? No telling what you've altered in the timeline now. Let me go check...


----------



## drenal (Nov 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Why did you do that? No telling what you've altered in the timeline now. Let me go check...


----------



## Seriel (Nov 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> No telling what you've altered in the timeline now.


Isn't it you that's always fucking with the timeline Barry? You don't want to risk time-travelling to go check!


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 14, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Isn't it you that's always fucking with the timeline Barry? You don't want to risk time-travelling to go check!



Don't bring flashpoint or Iris into this! 

Anyways, if you've watched legends of tomorrow, they can use Gideon to analyze the time line, so I'll just ask her.


----------



## Seriel (Nov 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Don't bring flashpoint or Iris into this!
> 
> Anyways, if you've watched legends of tomorrow, they can use Gideon to analyze the time line, so I'll just ask her.


I'm watching through legends of tomorrow slowly atm (Near the end of series 1)
So that's fair I guess


----------



## drenal (Nov 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Don't bring flashpoint or Iris into this!
> 
> Anyways, if you've watched legends of tomorrow, they can use Gideon to analyze the time line, so I'll just ask her.


so was anything messed up or not


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> Mafia game? What


Another group game we used to play in the EoF. Every night the mafia decides to kill a member and in the mourning everyone decides to lynch someone on suspicion of being mafia. The game ends once all mafia or non mafia members are all dead.

Was planning on bringing it back but I'll be busy with homework so I'm hoping someone else brings it back.


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> so was anything messed up or not


All I know is that the fidget spinner club doesn't run the world anymore, I'm trying to figure out who does...


----------



## Seriel (Nov 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> the fidget spinner club doesn't run the world anymore, I'm trying to figure out who does...


inb4 its vandal savage


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 14, 2017)

R.I.P.
At least I died next to Chary!


----------



## drenal (Nov 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> All I know is that the fidget spinner club doesn't run the world anymore, I'm trying to figure out who does...


@epickid37 fix this now


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> @epickid37 fix this now


It looks like bepism and skiddoism had a holy war and skiddoism won
Therefore the skiddoists now rule the world in the future


----------



## drenal (Nov 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> It looks like bepism and skiddoism had a holy war and skiddoism won
> Therefore the skiddoists now rule the world in the future


So what does the backpack have to do with this


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> So what does the backpack have to do with this


Ever heard of the butterfly effect?


----------



## drenal (Nov 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Ever heard of the butterfly effect?


Yeah but I don't know what it is


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> Yeah but I don't know what it is


A quick definition from Wikipedia (because they're trustworthy): "small causes can have larger effects"

Basically if you time travel into the past (or future) and, for example, kill a butterfly, it could cause a disastrous chain of events that completely alters the future and timeline


----------



## drenal (Nov 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> A quick definition from Wikipedia (because they're trustworthy): "small causes can have larger effects"
> 
> Basically if you time travel into the past (or future) and, for example, kill a butterfly, it could cause a disastrous chain of events that completely alters the future and timeline


Interesting. But I still don't see how taking a backpack causes the fall of the fidget spinner club


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> Interesting. But I still don't see how taking a backpack causes the fall of the fidget spinner club


From what it looks like, stealing the backpack from future drenal causes future drenal to go crazy and leads to a division in the fidget spinner club. The divided fidget spinner club eventually dies off and bepism and skiddoism take it's place as the cool clubs. Bepism and skiddoism grow in popularity and eventually each take over their own continent. A 20 year war starts between the two until skiddoism eventually wins.


----------



## drenal (Nov 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> From what it looks like, stealing the backpack from future drenal causes future drenal to go crazy and leads to a division in the fidget spinner club. The divided fidget spinner club eventually dies off and bepism and skiddoism take it's place as the cool clubs. Bepism and skiddoism grow in popularity and eventually each take over their own continent. A 20 year war starts between the two until skiddoism eventually wins.


woah

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



rileysrjay said:


> From what it looks like, stealing the backpack from future drenal causes future drenal to go crazy and leads to a division in the fidget spinner club. The divided fidget spinner club eventually dies off and bepism and skiddoism take it's place as the cool clubs. Bepism and skiddoism grow in popularity and eventually each take over their own continent. A 20 year war starts between the two until skiddoism eventually wins.


Wait is there a way to stop this


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> woah
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I'm not allowed to alter the timeline (because iris). You'll have to ask @epickid37 to fix it.


----------



## drenal (Nov 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I'm not allowed to alter the timeline (because iris). You'll have to ask @epickid37 to fix it.


oh


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2017)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> R.I.P.
> At least I died next to Chary!


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 15, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


>



Exactly.
So true...sniff

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



rileysrjay said:


> I'm not allowed to alter the timeline (because iris). You'll have to ask @epickid37 to fix it.


I can enter the timeline...
I am a phantom after all...


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I'm not allowed to alter the timeline (because iris). You'll have to ask @epickid37 to fix it.





drenal said:


> oh


dang it drenal! here we go...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

fixed

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

3rd is great! i got 3rd last time too. i'm on a streak!


----------



## drenal (Nov 15, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> dang it drenal! here we go...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


do i still get to keep the backpack


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> do i still get to keep the backpack


yes. don't go messing up more timelines


----------



## drenal (Nov 15, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> yes. don't go messing up more timelines


aw ok


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 15, 2017)

Welp, I was close



keven3477 said:


> But alm, we were singing songs together, and kingy, I shared my medical supplies with you. I blame you possiblyone, this is what happens when you don't stay in the bag.


don't mention the bag >:0


----------



## drenal (Nov 15, 2017)

PossiblyOne said:


> Welp, I was close
> 
> 
> don't mention the bag >:0


its your fault... maybe you should have stayed in the bag!


----------



## Chary (Nov 15, 2017)

@Alm crushed us


----------



## Lukerz (Nov 18, 2017)

Lia said:


> @drenal no can do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rigged


----------

